# Alum Creek Fathers Day Open



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We will be hosting our annual Fathers Day open at Alum Creek on Sunday June 21st this year. This event is always a great time with a good turn out. We encourage anyone that can make it to come on out. We have a bunch of Father / Daughter & Father / son participating teams every year but you may pick whom ever you would like to fish with for a partner. Entry fee is $80 which includes the big bass pot. We will have an additional $5.00 side pot called the "Big Ugly" which will be for any species other than a bass to be weighed in. We have saw many Muskies , Carp , Catfish & Saugeye weighed in for this prize over the years. We will have coffee & donuts in the morning as well as hot dogs , chips , pop & water at the weigh in. We look forward to seeing every one there.

Click here to download entry form


----------



## lilfeucht (Jun 16, 2008)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Keep those entry forms coming. It wont be long.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Less than a week to go. Keep those entries coming.


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

We're hoping to make it out! Should be a great day


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I can't beleive that it took until recently for the lake to start producing the better limits of fish. It seems that 10 pound plus limits are very common right now. Plus the smallies seem to have finally came out to play! lol


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Only 3 days until the big day! We will take online payments until 8pm on Saturday evening. After that we will only accept cash at the ramp. Weather man says that it should be a great day. Partly cloudy with a high of 82 degrees and 10 mph winds.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing everybody out there! Should be a great day.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We could not have asked for a better day to have the opportunity to get out on the water. Although the lake was pretty packed with boats , the weather was great. We ended up having a total of 42 boats participate in our annual Fathers Day open tournament. We would like to thank everyone for coming out and making the event a great time. I would also like to thank my crew of Jackson , LeValley & Shaheen for the hard work that they put in with setting things up and making things run smooth at all of our events. These guys are AWESOME and I will never be able to thank them enough for all their hard work. 
Although I do not have the results in front of me I can somewhat remember the top 3 places. 

1st pl. - T. Thompson & S. Kellough with 5 fish weighing 12.98#
2nd pl. - R. Imler & M. Yarnell with 5 fish weighing 8.39#
3rd pl. - P. Carver & T. Geirke with 5 fish weighing 8.18#

I will post more results tonight after I get home. Thanks everyone.


----------

